# 5000 gallon



## mikfleye

well just a curiosity post, will not be purchasing for a long time, until i own my own home (im 18)

how much do you guys think a 5000 gallon tank would be, after you take into account the tank, the moster filtration system, the lighting, the substrate, the heaters, and everything else you need, plus the two black tip reef sharks i want, my LFS has them for sale at about 18-20" for 2000 each, just a rough estimate? im looking at like basically the price of a car, an expensive luxery car at that huh?

heres an idea, this tank is only 4000 gallons though, it has some black tip reef sharks in there actually


----------



## 911

thats amazing


----------



## mikfleye

911 said:


> thats amazing


more or less the reason i want it lol, that is my dream setup, i know most likely i will never own something like that
















but that is like my dream tank, just curious how much it would actually be


----------



## Fordfanatic

Not sure on cost, but whats the point if we all can't have dreams? Awsome pic someone you know?!


----------



## welsher7

i'm thinking it would be the price of the most expensive car you could think of x5. Sharks as whole do not do well in captivity. they often die for no apparent reason. the filtration alone would be a huge chunk of money. the protien skimmer alone would easily be at least a couple grand. that piece of acrylic would have to extremely thick to be that long without any support.


----------



## mikfleye

Fordfanatic said:


> Not sure on cost, but whats the point if we all can't have dreams? Awsome pic someone you know?!


nah just google custom aquariums, and youll see a bunch of amazing off the chart tanks, good stuff

i think id be looking at about 100,000

which is alot for a tank, but people buy mercedes s500's all the time lol

im currently studying to be an anestheologist, so hopefully one day i can actually have that


----------



## ZOSICK

all I have to say is. are you ready to sell your soul to the devil. I would think less than 100k but I could be wrong. how would you get that into a house, build the house around it.


----------



## mikfleye

06 C6 LS2 said:


> all I have to say is. are you ready to sell your soul to the devil. I would think less than 100k but I could be wrong. how would you get that into a house, build the house around it.


actually , yes lol, alot of people have the builders of there house build a frame and a room specifically designed for a large fish tank, but not all the time


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy

That tank is so amazing it's like aquarium porn.


----------



## mikfleye

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> That tank is so amazing it's like aquarium porn.


----------



## kookykay23

it will probaby cost you your life..lol but it would be pretty bad ass to have tank like that!


----------



## smallmouth

Nice makes me gag that someone has it and not myself


----------



## HumanBurger

why'd you have to do this to us all...

freash water would be cheaper and you could raise a crazy shoal of pygos in there...
ok.. i have to leave this thread now, before i take out a loan.. hahahah

thats real slick thou...

although they dont show the matienence pics to they?
hahah, that would be a job in itself, but i dont know, it'd be kind of cool to go in the tank every know and then, 
impress your friends...


----------



## Trigga

mikfleye said:


>


----------



## MONGO 

Now thats a tank you can have multiple serras living in with no problems or a crazy shoal of pygos.

My aunt once a year takes care of this mansion in upstate new york for a few weeks with a tank even bigger than that built into the house. Although she never had to do anything with the tank while she stayed there a crew would come for maintenance and feeding. I have to ask her about it again one day.


----------



## C0Rey




----------



## Dezboy

can you imagine how many P's you could get in that tank,??


----------



## LouDiB

dezboy said:


> can you imagine how many P's you could get in that tank,??


or naked women!!!!


----------



## mikfleye

well, the people who built that tank (seaquariums.com) have people that basically take care of the tank for you, and feed and everything, most people who have tanks like these dont even like the hobby, they just want something nice in thier house, they dont anything about fish lol, id probably try to take care of the tank myself, but odds are id need some help, because its just too big of a job


----------



## mikfleye

welsher7 said:


> i'm thinking it would be the price of the most expensive car you could think of x5. Sharks as whole do not do well in captivity. they often die for no apparent reason. the filtration alone would be a huge chunk of money. the protien skimmer alone would easily be at least a couple grand. that piece of acrylic would have to extremely thick to be that long without any support.


taken from ... http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/...cktipreef.shtml

Carcharhinus melanopterus is a common reef shark with distinctive black markings on the ends of its fins and a blunt snout. It also has a white streak on its side. (It is NOT the same as the blacktip shark.) It can grow to be about 6' (1.6 m) long.

_*The blacktip reef shark is widely displayed in aquariums, as it is one of the few sharks that does well in captivity. * _

aand i did some research, the protein skimmer would be about 4,000

i also found a site with this exact project, and here was there solution...

*HEAVY WATER

Goal: Install a really big saltwater fish tank in Olympia Fields, Illinois

Geek: Dave Hauser, owner, Aquarium Professionals Group

Challenge: A 5,000-gallon aquarium weighs 10,000 pounds empty, close to 60,000 pounds when filled. So the first problem was getting the empty tank into the home. Once there, the floor had to support the weight of the tank and the water. Then came the small matter of filtering 5,000 gallons of water: Nitrogen must be removed from the tank, the water must be aerated, and tap water must be purified and salted to resemble seawater.

Solution: A crane lifted the empty tank onto ice blocks. "Using torches, we melted the ice blocks to remove the crane straps and gently lower the tank into place," explains Hauser. A half-inch steel-reinforced subfloor rested on 10-inch I beams sunk in concrete to support the weight of the filled tank. And a 17- by 22-foot room was built below the tank to house the filtration systems and plumbing. There, a 500-gallon reservoir holds the overflow water from the tank, while three 10-foot-tall filtration systems remove toxins.

Price tag: $168,000

- J.F.*

so i was close when i said 100,000


----------



## black_piranha

mikfleye said:


> i'm thinking it would be the price of the most expensive car you could think of x5. Sharks as whole do not do well in captivity. they often die for no apparent reason. the filtration alone would be a huge chunk of money. the protien skimmer alone would easily be at least a couple grand. that piece of acrylic would have to extremely thick to be that long without any support.


taken from ... http://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/...cktipreef.shtml

Carcharhinus melanopterus is a common reef shark with distinctive black markings on the ends of its fins and a blunt snout. It also has a white streak on its side. (It is NOT the same as the blacktip shark.) It can grow to be about 6' (1.6 m) long.

_*The blacktip reef shark is widely displayed in aquariums, as it is one of the few sharks that does well in captivity. * _

aand i did some research, the protein skimmer would be about 4,000

i also found a site with this exact project, and here was there solution...

*HEAVY WATER

Goal: Install a really big saltwater fish tank in Olympia Fields, Illinois

Geek: Dave Hauser, owner, Aquarium Professionals Group

Challenge: A 5,000-gallon aquarium weighs 10,000 pounds empty, close to 60,000 pounds when filled. So the first problem was getting the empty tank into the home. Once there, the floor had to support the weight of the tank and the water. Then came the small matter of filtering 5,000 gallons of water: Nitrogen must be removed from the tank, the water must be aerated, and tap water must be purified and salted to resemble seawater.

Solution: A crane lifted the empty tank onto ice blocks. "Using torches, we melted the ice blocks to remove the crane straps and gently lower the tank into place," explains Hauser. A half-inch steel-reinforced subfloor rested on 10-inch I beams sunk in concrete to support the weight of the filled tank. And a 17- by 22-foot room was built below the tank to house the filtration systems and plumbing. There, a 500-gallon reservoir holds the overflow water from the tank, while three 10-foot-tall filtration systems remove toxins.

Price tag: $168,000

- J.F.*

so i was close when i said 100,000
[/quote]

wtf! u gotta be crazy..


----------



## welsher7

i was close on the protien skimmer, but when they say the sharks do well in aquariums i think they mean like public ones not small privite ones,jmo. i wonder how thick that acrylic is.


----------



## altimaser

Humanburger said:


> why'd you have to do this to us all...
> 
> freash water would be cheaper and you could raise a crazy shoal of pygos in there...
> ok.. i have to leave this thread now, before i take out a loan.. hahahah
> 
> thats real slick thou...
> 
> although they dont show the matienence pics to they?
> hahah, that would be a job in itself, but i dont know, it'd be kind of cool to go in the tank every know and then,
> impress your friends...


How many Pygo's could live in that tank?


----------



## Trigga

4000 divded by 20 gallons a pygo and you have 200 pygos









Im getting that when i get my own place...yall watch and see. And imma put like 5 BDRS in there...should have enough space no?


----------



## BlackSunshine

That could have been done for soo much cheaper. But the unimagnitive pay the price.

but still.. Fkin Wow.


----------



## ZOSICK

BlackSunshine420 said:


> That could have been done for soo much cheaper. But the unimagnitive pay the price.
> 
> but still.. Fkin Wow.


 hell yes :nod:


----------



## Dezboy

Louie D said:


> can you imagine how many P's you could get in that tank,??


or naked women!!!!















[/quote]

hahaha good point,


----------



## PygoFanatic

That is the coolest picture of a home aquarium I have ever seen.

Tom


----------



## bobz

That thing is awesome!

If that were me i think i would have gone FW, would have saved a lot of cash and would be a killer piranha tank.

imagine about 300 caribes in there....now that would be a feeding video...maybe a small cow!

Bobz


----------



## redrum781

it's one of thoughs things....if you have to ask how much, you can't afford it!


----------



## PygoFanatic

redrum781 said:


> it's one of thoughs things....if you have to ask how much, you can't afford it!


Very, VERY well put.

Tom


----------



## bobz

redrum781 said:


> it's one of thoughs things....if you have to ask how much, you can't afford it!


mmmm, not necessarily, you could be asking how much to write a cheque, that is if your sum multi-millionaire though.

Bobz


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master

I wouldn't suggest an entire acyrlic or glass tank, but I've seen on the web where people have made it out of concrete and plywood.. (which I think is far better)

In the sense that it isn't a 360 degree look on the aquarium but more just on the front and the sides. I think this would be stronger and far cheaper...

How much cheaper maybe 95,000 instead of 100,000


----------



## Fresh2salt

thats a feaking amazing tank


----------



## Snake_Eyes

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> I wouldn't suggest an entire acyrlic or glass tank, but I've seen on the web where people have made it out of concrete and plywood.. (which I think is far better)


Somebody posted the pics and links to those earlier but for some reason they were removed.


----------



## jimbo

Not quite as big as you had in mind, but its still pretty nice.

1700 gallon shark tank


----------



## Mattones

if I ever had that tank I would first swim it in for a couple days ...naked..

Picture if a mafia owned the house... Bodies+ 300 Piranhas+ Nothing but bones


----------



## jaceh14

not even bones, they would devour that body! 300 pygos, could you imagine?

and could you imagine your water bill from a water change? i guess if you can afford the tank, you can afford the water too, wouldn't that be nice


----------



## mikfleye

jimbo said:


> Not quite as big as you had in mind, but its still pretty nice.
> 
> 1700 gallon shark tank


thats awsome, i would definitly build that, and it would be wayyyy cheaper than having a custom aquarium designer do it


----------



## gvrayman

I found a full room shot of that same tank


----------



## werdna

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> That tank is so amazing it's like aquarium porn.

















LOL thats great


----------



## i am your GOD

mikfleye said:


> Not sure on cost, but whats the point if we all can't have dreams? Awsome pic someone you know?!


nah just google custom aquariums, and youll see a bunch of amazing off the chart tanks, good stuff

i think id be looking at about 100,000

which is alot for a tank, but people buy mercedes s500's all the time lol

im currently studying to be an anestheologist, so hopefully one day i can actually have that
[/quote]

way more.. the tank alone will probably be 100k.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

if i where you id go more like 1000-2000 gal because 5000 it would take your whole paycheck for a couple years it would be at least 100 000$ or more if everything very good quality


----------



## zack-199

You could swim with the pygos!(not so great idea...)
.....5000..... I just cant get over it







....im starting to save up right now!!!


----------



## oblene

damn that things a beast i want it


----------



## rusty

1. if you have to ask you CANNOT AFFORD IT.
2.the people that have those tanks dont even search the net
3.majority of the people wit these tanks hav no clue about the maintenence, ;et alone the fish tthey just want to impress.

imagine what we could do knowing what we know and could really make that a awsome tank!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikfleye

rusty said:


> 1. if you have to ask you CANNOT AFFORD IT.
> 2.the people that have those tanks dont even search the net
> 3.majority of the people wit these tanks hav no clue about the maintenence, ;et alone the fish tthey just want to impress.
> 
> imagine what we could do knowing what we know and could really make that a awsome tank!!!!!!!!!


way to bring up a month old thread


----------



## Trigga

its all good, that tank styll gives me a CRAZZY ambition to become a millionaire.


----------



## mikfleye

Trigga said:


> its all good, that tank styll gives me a CRAZZY ambition to become a millionaire.


millionaire? its ONLY 165,000 lmaooo


----------



## Trigga

mikfleye said:


> its all good, that tank styll gives me a CRAZZY ambition to become a millionaire.


millionaire? its ONLY 165,000 lmaooo
[/quote]
yea...but if i make 165 000, buy the tank and where am i gonna put that badboy? It sure as hell wont fit in my house, and mantience and electricty bills







. Im thinkin long runn man


----------



## mikfleye

Trigga said:


> its all good, that tank styll gives me a CRAZZY ambition to become a millionaire.


millionaire? its ONLY 165,000 lmaooo
[/quote]
yea...but if i make 165 000, buy the tank and where am i gonna put that badboy? It sure as hell wont fit in my house, and mantience and electricty bills







. Im thinkin long runn man
[/quote]

in that case, id say billionaire is more like it lol, cause the house you need to hold that is a few million, and then over the years the cost of maintaining that tank will def add up, the media for the filter for that size had to be like a few hundred everytime you change it lol, you need a team of people to help with maintnence lol


----------



## redbellyman21

WOW just WOW it is aquarium porn!


----------



## oOMPHOo

If you go back and look at the first pic, there are a few "Lookdowns" in the tank. They are bright silver...look kinda like a silver dollar, but with a very angled face. Anyways, I catch those off of my local pier on a sabiki rig ALL the time... and I used to cut them up and use them for bait (sorry if that offends). I saw them for sale online for $150 EACH!!!


----------



## blackeye

Id like too see u clean 25% of a 5000gal tank with a small bucket. I wonder how much beer you would drink during that 2 day event?


----------



## nswhite

What a sweet set-up. I hope you achieve your goals.


----------



## pottsburg

You look kind of young, and playing cuddle with your dog.....maybe if you met Michael Jackson you could get him to buy you one. He likes your type.

Hahaha just playing around man, being facetious.


----------



## mikfleye

pottsburg said:


> You look kind of young, and playing cuddle with your dog.....maybe if you met Michael Jackson you could get him to buy you one. He likes your type.
> 
> Hahaha just playing around man, being facetious.


not my dog, its my girlfriend, and i am young, 18 to be exact


----------



## DEALS2926

im thinking that the sharks arnt an expense that you need to worry about haha god that things crazy.. i just looked at my tank and wanted to cry haha


----------



## Guest

now imagine if that some how busted , hmm surfs up














!


----------



## raymond999

i was onlly thinking about a 240g and you posted a 5000g, sh*t thats way beyond what i had in my mind. looks awesome though


----------



## Uncle Rico

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> That tank is so amazing it's like aquarium porn.


Haha totally...I think I have to go change my pants now. Imagine the shoal of pygos you could have in there. You could even get away with mixing rhoms and pygos.


----------



## Coldfire

DAMN


----------



## bobz

Has anyone seen the 50,000 gallon on MFK.

Now that is AMAZING!

(cant seem to get the site workin,if any1 else can please post link)

Bobz


----------



## soon2breed

Thats definately something to work towards for the next 20 years


----------



## soon2breed

Thats definately something to work towards for the next 20 years


----------



## soon2breed

Thats definately something to work towards for the next 20 years


----------



## soon2breed

Thats definately something to work towards for the next 20 years


----------



## soon2breed

Thats definately something to work towards for the next 20 years


----------



## Malok

could you imagine dippy scaping this thing with like 5,000 to work with then about 200 caribe and a 50 other pygos and serras


----------



## b_ack51

If I had that tank I would put 10 neon tetras in it. That would be sweet.


----------



## Uncle Rico

I would hate to see that guy's electric bill.


----------



## 93katana600

i want this one but full of reds


----------



## mikfleye

93k600 said:


> i want this one but full of reds


they are going to have to cut down on those reef sharks, they reach about 6' each, you can probably house maby 1 in there


----------



## DEALS2926

i wouldnt mind that in my kitchen =) ha... i cant get over how that tank makes my 55 gallon look :-( lol


----------



## mikfleye

how about the NY aquariums 165,000 gallon reef tank damnnn


----------



## redbellyman21

that is an aweosme tank, way to many sharks...but they dont care...they know nothign about sharks...


----------



## lastgreengarden

DEALS2926 said:


> i wouldnt mind that in my kitchen =) ha... i cant get over how that tank makes my 55 gallon look :-( lol


haha i hear that! Good Luck man, that would be aweosme if you had that!


----------



## redbellyman21

whered id you find that tank Iw anna drink there...plus my g/f says that if u fill it with reds u could easily get rid of all ur scraps... lol she is trying..


----------



## pak_boi08

mikfleye said:


> all I have to say is. are you ready to sell your soul to the devil. I would think less than 100k but I could be wrong. how would you get that into a house, build the house around it.


actually , yes lol, alot of people have the builders of there house build a frame and a room specifically designed for a large fish tank, but not all the time




































[/quote]

man thats a crazy a** size tank there!!!!!! it would be cool to own your own 5000 gallon size tank!!! unbelievable!!!!!!!


----------



## Deaner

Trigga said:


> 4000 divded by 20 gallons a pygo and you have 200 pygos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting that when i get my own place...yall watch and see. And imma put like 5 BDRS in there...should have enough space no?


loll keep talkin, ill believe it when i see it hahaha


----------



## black_piranha

93k600 said:


> i want this one but full of reds


omg, dream tank.


----------



## lastgreengarden

black_piranha said:


> i want this one but full of reds


omg, dream tank.








[/quote]

thats my house, where did you guys get this picture?!


----------



## Revadarth

lastgreengarden said:


> thats my house, where did you guys get this picture?!


Looks more like a bar to me.

(A bunch of alcohol surrounding the tank, possible cash register on the counter, and what looks like TV's on the wall in the background.)


----------



## ruger345

Those are really nice tanks, but I think I would go with the oval shaped tank. Freshwater all the way!


----------

